# Region G Wyoming Guides?



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello,

I am fairly certain that my brother and I will draw Region G Mule deer tags this year. Considering this is a new hunting area for me, I am looking for an outfitter to assist with the hunt. I am intersted in a pack-in, wall-tent style camp using horses. I am considering both using a guide/outfitter, or just using their drop-camp services? There will be two hunters with tags, and possibly and additional two non-hunters. 

Does anyone have experience or recommendations for outfitters in the Region G, Wyoming area? I have done some research on the WEB, but would feel better if I was using an outfitter company that someone else had good experiences with. I have always been a DIY hunter, and would appreciate any advice or suggestions regarding outfitters.

Thanks


----------



## bucks gone wild (Sep 9, 2009)

pm sent


----------

